# Whiting popper question



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Here's one for the ultralight freaks. The other day I bought a Sebile splasher 52FL for flats whiting. As a lure, I hooked a whiting while wading so it works.

For nearly $20 bucks I am concerned about something: I'm not sure if the popper has taken on water or if liquid was pre-added to disperse the glittery stuff inside. Are they meant to have liquid in them because I didn't take any notice when I bought it?


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

here's the spiel:

Possessed Series
The revolutionary principal behind the patent pending "possessed" series is the *glitter filled fluid* in the cavity that moves and flows bringing life to the lure. The moving fluid creates the "3D" appearance of loss of scales like a fleeing and injured baitfish, while improving casting distance and accuracy by optimising weight displacement. The blood red eye's send out a 360° signal easily defining the zone of attack! The highest quality stainless and corrosion resistant components available are used in manufacturing the Possessed series

so, you're sweet, it's part of the lure. i bought one to try for whitinf as well, they look awesome, glad to hear they work


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Troutfish - Hopefully you got the white ghosty looking one. I was surprised at the amount of water displacement that this popper generates. It really churns things up. It casts pretty well too. For these tiny lures I hate forking out $20 but I guess the action and fish catchability is what we pay for.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

spooled1 said:


> For these tiny lures I hate forking out $20 but I guess the action and fish catchability is what we pay for.


Prescisely. Don't chuck them at tailor when your chasing whiting and you'll be sweet. 8)

Smeg


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

i've got a little jap popper, that was $60 (shhhhhhhh, dont tell my wife)

i'm too bloody scared to use it............. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

troutfish said:


> i've got a little jap popper, that was $60 (shhhhhhhh, dont tell my wife)
> 
> i'm too bloody scared to use it............. :lol: :lol:


 :shock: :shock: You must post a pic of that i have to see what a $60 lure looks like!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

sarod420 said:


> troutfish said:
> 
> 
> > i've got a little jap popper, that was $60 (shhhhhhhh, dont tell my wife)
> ...


Bah, chump change! The Jerry Rago Baby Tool swimbait (USD$100):










Imagine getting busted off and losing $100!


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

60 bucks from motackle (now 43, a bargain!!)

gotta get me one of those brown trouts!


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Made for wealthy tailor fisherman!!


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

troutfish said:


> i've got a little jap popper, that was $60 (shhhhhhhh, dont tell my wife)
> 
> i'm too bloody scared to use it............. :lol: :lol:


Tell the wife you'll get her one of these :twisted: 
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/mill ... 193683.php











> MacDaddy's Fishing Lures. It's made of three pounds of gold and platinum, and encrusted with 100 carats of diamonds and rubies-4753 stones in all. It's over a foot long, and is designed for big-game fishermen who are looking to hook the next Moby Dick. Or something.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

LOL, i'll take 2 :shock:


----------



## Lochmohr (Nov 25, 2010)

I've got some magic beans.....just plant them by the window, and.......    
Only $75.00
Cheers, Smitty


----------

